# ginger - heals injurys fast



## gyaku-zuki queen (Aug 2, 2004)

i only found out about this a few months back (from my mom, its a phillipino remedy)

ginger. if you have a sprain, pull, problems with ligaments, or just hurtin. 
get a piece of ordinary ginger root, cut it up, mash it a bit (to get the juices) put it in the microwave for about 5 seconds, then put it diredtly on where you are injured. wrap it up, (with a cloth or a tensor) and leave it, for a few hours, or overnight if you want to. 
at first you dont feel much, but once the juices start working, you will feel it. its like tiger balm but much better!

i'm not sure how it works, something with the juices, but it speeds up the healing (alot!) 

--

i didnt think ginger would work when i was told to use it. _(desperate situation: sunday night i can barely walk because of the ligaments in my knees are acting up again (ripped them the year before) and on the tuesday i'm off to the national karate championships_) i put the ginger on my knees, monday morning i wake up, i can walk fine. tuesday, night, i'm tottaly healed. _(fought without hurtin, brought home a silver medal) _

only one side effect though, if you keep it on too long, the juices may effect your skin. visually you cannot see anything, and if you have cloth on it, its fine, but you may find that i water touched it, you get a burning sensation. (but no more injury so {i think} its worth it) --it will go away within the day you stop puttin the ginger on  

(dont microwave it longer than 10 seconds, or it will be _very_ hot when you put it on your skin the first time.)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 2, 2004)

cox-2 inhibition effect at certain levels of oral dosing/ingestion, with transdermal vasodilatation effects when applied locally; allows improved blood flow, leading to a decrease in inflammation/blood stagnation over injury sites. . There are a couple of Chinese medicine companies that make patches of poultices containing largely ginger & red peony (like a band-aid with paste on it).


----------



## Zepp (Aug 2, 2004)

Good to know, thanks to both of you for the info.

Just out of curiousity, would you happen to know how effective ingested ginger is compared to over-the-counter anti-inflammatories like ibuprofen or aspirin?  Does it inhibit cox-1 as well?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 2, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Good to know, thanks to both of you for the info.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, would you happen to know how effective ingested ginger is compared to over-the-counter anti-inflammatories like ibuprofen or aspirin? Does it inhibit cox-1 as well?


Good question. The research has been limited, b/c by the time enough ginger is ingested (or ginger extract) to contain the same physical amount of NSAID properties as, say, a celebrex, most subjects start noticing unpleasant GI side effects. (in small doses, ginger is used in TCM as an anti-emetic, as in the Ginger & Ginseng Combination patent formula...go figure). Few companies make ginger supplements in strong enough doses to chemically match equivalent doses of OTC NSAID's because of this, and even fewer people can tolerate the minimum effective dose for tru platelet aggregation inhibition. Sounds like a good one to look up, though.  Thanks for the challenge.

D


----------



## Gary5000 (Aug 2, 2004)

It'd be good to learn more about what GINGER does/Really does.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 3, 2004)

Gary5000 said:
			
		

> It'd be good to learn more about what GINGER does/Really does.


 Yes it would.  It's a shame there's so little money going research in herbal remedies and supplements (compared to pharmaceuticals).

Hey, I wonder if the NSAID-like properties of ginger have anything to do with ginger ale settling upset stomaches.  I drink practically gallons of it on airplanes.


----------

